# RASPBERRY PI 3 QUESTION



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

i want to buy a cheap and a good raspberry pi 3 module B kit...can anyone send me a link please?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Elizabethx90 (Aug 27, 2016)

https://www.adafruit.com/product/3055


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

Elizabethx90 said:


> https://www.adafruit.com/product/3055


a cheap,good bundle not only the device


----------



## DKB (Aug 27, 2016)

Feras2002 said:


> a cheap,good bundle not only the device



if you dont know how to use google what the hell are you going to do with a raspberry pi 3

Also, what do you mean by cheap? How much do you want? Do you want a 27 piece kit for 5 dollars?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2016)

DKB said:


> if you dont know how to use google what the hell are you going to do with a raspberry pi 3
> 
> Also, what do you mean by cheap? How much do you want? Do you want a 27 piece kit for 5 dollars?


dude i know how to use google but i was just wondering if there is a bundle that comes with a power supply a case and a heat sink for bout 50 to 60 dollars ive did a research about it on amazon and ebay but they were a bit expensive so my question was if any one knows a trusted website that has what i want that would be helpful
thank you


----------



## DKB (Aug 28, 2016)

Feras2002 said:


> dude i know how to use google but i was just wondering if there is a bundle that comes with a power supply a case and a heat sink for bout 50 to 60 dollars ive did a research about it on amazon and ebay but they were a bit expensive so my question was if any one knows a trusted website that has what i want that would be helpful
> thank you



I would just save time and just spend an extra 15 to 20. You'll find the bundles for that price. I would only buy that type of stuff from sites that could be trusted, like Amazon, etc. And 75 seems to be the magic number.

Edit:

https://www.amazon.com/CanaKit-Rasp...t_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=B0NFD1YPXRSSQ4P8VXY5

That looks like it fulfills your needs..


----------



## yusuo (Aug 28, 2016)

Just buy it seperatley, you can pick the pi up from a re-seller and the case, heat sinks etc cheap as hell on ebay


----------



## Elizabethx90 (Aug 28, 2016)

Feras2002 said:


> a cheap,good bundle not only the device


adafruit is the goto place. check the full page, you'll find a link to a bundle.


----------



## Thaulos (Aug 28, 2016)

Elizabethx90 said:


> adafruit is the goto place. check the full page, you'll find a link to a bundle.



Here: https://www.adafruit.com/products/3058


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2016)

yusuo said:


> Just buy it seperatley, you can pick the pi up from a re-seller and the case, heat sinks etc cheap as hell o





yusuo said:


> Just buy it seperatley, you can pick the pi up from a re-seller and the case, heat sinks etc cheap as hell on ebay


i have a question, i want to use my raspberry pi 3 as a retro pie device and a new way to learn programming at the same time, is it possible?


----------



## Thaulos (Aug 29, 2016)

Feras2002 said:


> i have a question, i want to use my raspberry pi 3 as a retro pie device and a new way to learn programming at the same time, is it possible?



Retro pie is made to play retro games so i guess you can't program one yourself

You can have 2 micro sd cards, one for Rasbian (you can program in python) and one for retro pie.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2016)

Thaulos said:


> Retro pie is made to play retro games so i guess you can't program one yourself
> 
> You can have 2 micro sd cards, one for Rasbian (you can program in python) and one for retro pie.


oh ok then, thanks m8


----------



## Thaulos (Aug 29, 2016)

Feras2002 said:


> oh ok then, thanks m8



Np, what is the raspberry pie 3 like? I have the original pie b model


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2016)

Thaulos said:


> Np, what is the raspberry pie 3 like? I have the original pie b model


higher species i think


----------



## Thaulos (Aug 29, 2016)

Feras2002 said:


> higher species i think



Cool, I might get it if i start actually using my current one


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2016)

Thaulos said:


> Np, what is the raspberry pie 3 like? I have the original pie b model


also can i use a ps3 and a snes controller on retro pie  at the same time

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Thaulos said:


> Cool, I might get it if i start actually using my current one


stat using it mate its soooooo cool!


----------



## Thaulos (Aug 29, 2016)

Feras2002 said:


> also can i use a ps3 and a snes controller on retro pie  at the same time
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Lol , And I think you may be able to since anything is possible with raspberry pi.


----------



## Elizabethx90 (Aug 29, 2016)

Feras2002 said:


> i have a question, i want to use my raspberry pi 3 as a retro pie device and a new way to learn programming at the same time, is it possible?


Retropie is just raspbian running emulationstation. You can open the menu and switch to desktop.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2016)

Elizabethx90 said:


> Retropie is just raspbian running emulationstation. You can open the menu and switch to desktop.


so i can do both with one micro SD card?


----------



## Elizabethx90 (Sep 3, 2016)

Feras2002 said:


> so i can do both with one micro SD card?


Yes. retropie is just a raspbian distro with emulationstation setup already, which is just a program that acts as a front-end for retroarch.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2016)

Elizabethx90 said:


> Yes. retropie is just a raspbian distro with emulationstation setup already, which is just a program that acts as a front-end for retroarch.


dude thank you soo much


----------

